

Ask HN: Where to buy/sell mac apps (code/sales rights)? - makira

Looking for something like flippa.com, but for mac apps. If there is none, what do you think would be the best way to sell an app ? I'm thinking about letting another developer take over Hands Off!, as I'm focusing on a new app.
======
vinnybhaskar
You could checkout <http://appbodega.com>. It's an App Store alternative and
works as a standalone app that you need to install on your Mac. You can sell
your apps via Bodega as a developer. Though you cannot "Buy and Sell" apps. I
think most licenses for apps would normally limit resale of apps to another
buyer. So something on the exact lines of flippa.com may not be possible due
to license restrictions.

~~~
makira
I am aware of App Bodega, but as you said, it's like the App Store. It's not
meant to sell source code/copyrights/sales rights/website/etc.

------
gerryp
So, Apptopia (<https://www.apptopia.com/>) doesn't list Mac apps today, but if
you do have a buyer lined up, they'll do the transfer and provide escrow on
the cheap.

